# zuletzt eingefügte id ermitteln



## BlackRazor (3. Dez 2007)

Hi,
gibt es in java die möglichkeit, die zuletzt eingefügte auto_increment value zu ermitteln? Wie beispielsweise in php mysql_insert_id();?

Danke schonmal
mfg blackrazor

edit: es handelt sich um eine ms access datenbank.


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2007)

Siehe Statement#getGeneratedKeys()


----------



## BlackRazor (4. Dez 2007)

Das geht bei ms access leider nicht...

Aber ich hab es jetzt anders gelöst, indem ich eine abfrage gemacht habe die die zeile mit der höchsten id nimmt und daraus halt die id ausgibt...nicht gerade die eleganteste lösung aber es geht.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## FenchelT (4. Dez 2007)

Moin,

dann hoffe ich fuer Dich, dass nicht mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig mit Deinem Programm arbeiten  :wink: 

Falls doch, solltest Du Transaktionen benutzen


----------



## abollm (4. Dez 2007)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> dann hoffe ich fuer Dich, dass nicht mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig mit Deinem Programm arbeiten  :wink:
> 
> Falls doch, solltest Du Transaktionen benutzen



Na ja, Mehrbenutzerbetrieb zusammen mit MS Access muss man sich nicht wirklich antun.


----------



## FenchelT (5. Dez 2007)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja, Mehrbenutzerbetrieb zusammen mit MS Access muss man sich nicht wirklich antun.



Gar keine Diskussion, da stimme ich Dir voll zu   

Es soll aber tatsaechlich noch Leute geben, die man nicht davon abhalten kann, es trotzdem zu tun  :roll: 


Gruesse


----------



## SnooP (5. Dez 2007)

Es gibt ja auch Leute die so Access benutzen  - selbst schuld!


----------



## lolkind (6. Dez 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt ja auch Leute die so Access benutzen  - selbst schuld!


Darum geht es doch garnicht....

Also:

Erstmal Guten Morgen,
Wenn du es in MSAccessVB abfragen würdest, so würde es so aussehen:

```
DoCmd.GoToRecord acDataTable, NamedeinerTabelle ,acLast
```
 
Willst du es in Java abfragen, stellt sich mir noch die Frage, haste den Autowert auf "Inkrement" oder "Zufall" stehen?


----------



## yajp (6. Dez 2007)

hi,
probier mal SELECT @@IDENTITY nach dem Einfügen des DS und bevor du den Commit machst.
hth


----------

